#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Admission Notification BCA, MCA, MBA and B.Tech. Toll Free Number 18002003922

## akashciitm

*Toll Free Number-18002003922*Compucom Institute of Technology and Management(CITM) is one
 of the best colleges in Jaipur,which is situated in Sitapura Jaipur. CITM Provides following courses-
 (1) B.Tech(Affiliated from RTU, Kota)
 (2) M.C.A (Affiliated from RTU, Kota)
 (3) M.B.A (Affiliated from RTU, Kota)
 (4) B.C.A (Affiliated from RU, Jaipur)


Mr. S.K Surana is Owner of CITM college, CSL(Compucom Software Ltd.) and
 launched, a Satellite TV Channel Jan TV around one year ago, which is
 available at Reliance DTH, channel No. 422, BSNLs IP TV at 174 and Digi cable, Channel No. 216.

 Students gets good job exposure after completing their studies, talented students get placed in CSL(Compucom Software Limited), which is the leading IT Company in Rajasthan. Following are the departments in which students gets jobs after completing their degree or simultaneously while
 they are studying(Part Time)-
 (i) Web Technology (For BCA, B.Tech(CS/IT)
 (ii) Telecom (For BCA, B.Tech(CS/IT/EC))
 (iii) Networking (For BCA, B.Tech(CS/IT)
 (iv) Marketing (For MBA)
 CSL is also listed in BSE and NSE.
 Except this talented students may get jobs in Satellite Channels (Jan TV and Jan TV Plus) according to their interest.
 Thus CITM is one of the best colleges which provide manifold job exposure with studies.
 CIITM website- www.ciitm.org
 Jan TV Website- www.Jantv.in
 Toll Free No- 18002003922





  Similar Threads: Admission Notification BCA, MCA, MBA and B.Tech. Toll Free Number 18002003922 Admission Notification BCA, MCA, MBA and B.Tech. Toll Free Number 18002003922 Admission Notification BCA, MCA, MBA, and B.Tech. Toll Free Number 18002003922 Admission Notification BCA, MCA, MBA, and B.Tech. Toll Free Number 18002003922 Admission Notification BCA, MCA, MBA, and B.Tech. Toll Free Number 18002003922

----------


## akashram1

Can you tell what is the procedure to apply for  CITM college?

----------

